# مراحل الحصول على شهادة الأوساس ohsas



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

مقدمة: ​ 

يتطلب حصول أي منظمة أو مؤسسة على شهادة الأوساس بداية الالتزام بالمواصفة نفسها و تفرعاتها و تطبيق أساليب الوقاية والحماية لعناصر الإنتاج الأساسية والتي يأتي على رأسها الإنسان العامل وأعتبار أن صحة وسلامة العاملين تأتى فى المقام الأول وعلى رأس قائمة أولويات عملية الأنتاج وإقرار حق العامل فى العمل في ظروف عمل آمنة وبيئة عمل خالية من حوادث أو أمراض العمل التي تهدد حياته وصحته ومصدر دخله


الجهة التي تمنح الشهادة هي هيئات التسجيل المعتمدة و المرتبطة مع الهيئات الرسمية كلا في بلده ، و من خلال أجهزة المواصفات و المقاييس 

الحصول على الشهادة :

- يبدأ العمل للحصول على الشهادة بداية من خلال تطبيق المنظمة داخليا لمتطلبات الأوساس ohsas 18001 لفترة تتراوح بين ثلاثة إلى ستة أشهر
- ثم تطلب من المسجل الدولي زيارتها و منح الشهادة ،
- يقوم المسجل الدولي :
- بتدوين ملاحظاته لوضع المنظمة و تحديد مدى التزامها بالمواصفات المعتمدة العالمية
- يحدد طبيعة النواقص إن وجدت ، ثم يحدد فترة زمنية الإجراءات التصحيحية
- يقوم بزيارات ميدانية لمواقع الإنتاج و الإدارة ثم يقرر منح الشهادة أو حجبها

يجب المرور بثلاث مراحل هي :
أولا : مرحلة ما قبل التسجيل .
ثانيا : مرحلة التسجيل أو مرحلة الحصول على الشهادة .
ثالثا : مرحلة ما بعد الحصول على الشهادة .



يتبع .... بعد التفاعل


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

ما هو الــ ohsas

هى سلسلة معايير / مواصفات معترف بها دولياً لنظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية. وتتكون هذه السلسلة من المواصفات من جزئين الأول يعنى بتحديد متطلبات نظام إدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية ohsas 18001:2007. أما الجزء الثانى من هذه السلسلة ohsas 18002 فيعنى بتعليمات وإرشادات تطبيق نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنيية. وتلقى هذه السلسلة من المواصفات الضوء على طبيعة ومختلف أنواع مخاطر الصحة والسلامة المهنية وضوابط العمل وأثرها على صحة العاملين بالإضافة إلى معايير تحسين الأداء بوجه عام وقد صممت لمساعدة مختلف الجهات على تحديد وتقييم ومراقبة مختلف ظروف العمل التي قد تتسبب في إصابات العاملين أو تعريض صحتهم للخطر

ويمكن لاى شركة / منظمة / منشأه سواء كانت صناعية أو خدمية ترغب فى تنفيذ إجراءات رسمية للحد من المخاطر المرتبطة بالصحة والسلامة أثناء العمل الأعتماد على هذه المواصفات . حيث أن هذه المواصفات مصممة لتوضيح تأثير أنشطة وعمليات الشركة على الأمور المتعلقة بقضايا السلامة والصحة المهنية وكذلك تساعد على تقليل الحوداث ومنع أى اختراق أو مخالفة للمتطلبات القانونية الواجبة التنفيذ.

وضعت سلسلة المواصفات ohsas بمساهمة العديد من الجهات المتخصصة ، الهيئات ، الخبراء الأستشاريين لسد الفجوه فى المعايير الدوليه فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية . حيث ظهرت الحاجه الملحة لنظام مصدق ومعتمد لإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية يمكن التدقيق عليه. وتهتهم هذه السلسلة بالعنصر البشرى فى عمليات وأنشطة الشركة

ظهرت النسخة الأولى من المواصفات فى 1999 وكانت تستند على عدد من المواصفات البريطانية مثل bs 8800. النسخة الحالية من المواصفة ohsas 18001 : 2007 ستحل محل المواصفات ohsas 18001 : 1999 وسيتم هذا الإحلال تدريجياً وبحلول شهر يوليو 2007 لن يتم الأعتراف بالمواصفة أصدار 1999


و بالرغم من عدم وجود مواصفات للأيزو iso تتعلق للسلامة والصحة المهنية ، فإن ohsas 18001 صممت لتكون متوافقة مع مواصفات الجودة 9001 و مواصفات البيئة 14001 ، مما يساعد المؤسسات على تنفيذ إستراتيجية الإدارة المتكاملة. 

و من الممكن تطبيق مواصفة ohsas 18001:2007 على كافة كيانات الأعمال مهما اختلفت أحجامها ومجالات تخصصاتها، ولاسيما الجهات ذات الحجم الكبير من القوى العاملة أو مهام عمل كبرى أو بيئة عمل تكتنفها مخاطر مرتفعة.


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

*مصر والسلامة والصحة المهنية*

مصر والسلامة والصحة المهنية ​ 
ليس ثـمة شك في أن تقدم الأمم والشعوب قد أصبح يقاس بمدى تطبيق أساليب الوقاية والحماية لعناصر الإنتاج الأساسية والتي يأتي على رأسها الإنسان العامل، الذي يمثل الثروة القومية الحقيقية للبلدان. وحيث أصبح الارتقاء بالرعاية الصحية للعامل وتأمين بيئة خالية من أخطار المهنة، والمحافظة على تحقيق أهداف السلامة والصحة المهنية طبقا للقواعد العلمية السليمة هو الاستثمار الأكيد للثروة القومية البشرية الذي تنعكس آثاره الإيجابية على العامل لشعوره بالاستقرار والأمان في العمل بما يؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاج كما ونوعا وتحسين علاقات العمل، والمحافظة على البيئة العامة من التلوث والحد من حوادث وإصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية. ومن ثم فقد أقرت دول العالم المختلفة حق العامل في العمل في ظروف عمل آمنة وبيئة عمل خالية من حوادث أو أمراض العمل التي تهدد حياته وصحته ومصدر دخله وذلك من خلال الاتفاقيات والتوصيات الدولية التي تصدرها منظمة العمل الدولية.​ 
ومن هذا المنطلق فقد جاء قانون العمل رقم 12 لسنة 2003 والقرارات الوزارية المنفذة له متواكباً مع المتغيرات الاقتصادية والسياسة والاجتماعية العالمية من جانب، ومع الاتفاقيات الدولية والعربية والتوصيات الخاصة بمعايير السلامة والصحة المهنية في بيئة العمل من جانب آخر، ومثّل تطورا كبيرا في التشريعات والقوانين التي تخص موضوع السلامة والصحة المهنية في مصر، وذلك إدراكا من الدولة لضرورة الحفاظ على القوى البشرية وأهمية تحقيق بيئة عمل سليمة وآمنه ترتبط أولا وأخيرا بظروف العمل في المنشأة ابتداء من اختيار الموقع والآلات والمعدات اللازمة للعمليات الإنتاجية، وتدريب العاملين وخاصة في الأعمال الخطرة لمواجهة بعض المخاطر المهنية التي لم تكن موجودة من قبل مثل المخاطر الفيزيائية والبيولوجية ، هذا بجانب إلزام المنشآت وفروعها بإجراء تقييم وتحليل للمخاطر والكوارث الصناعية والطبيعية المتوقعة وأعداد خطط الطوارئ لحماية المنشأة والعاملين بها عند وقوع الكارثة مما يعد نقلة كبيرة في ذلك المجال، ويتفق مع الاتفاقيات الدولية التي صدقت عليها مصر في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية. 
وقد صدر تنفيذا لهذا القانون سبعة عشر قرارا وزاريا اهتمت بالجوانب الفنية والتنظيمية والإحصائية والصحية والاجتماعية في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية. وتسعى الدولة في مصر بصفة مستمرة إلى تطوير هذه الجوانب التشريعية سواء بالإضافة أو التعديل​ 
وليس هناك ثـمة شك أن مفهوم تكوين ثقافة وقائية قومية في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وإتباع نهج بناء لإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية على كافة المستويات، هما الدعائم الأساسية لأي استراتيجية قومية ناجحة للسلامة والصحة المهنية. والمقصود بالثقافة الوقائية القومية في هذا المجال هي الثقافة التي يكون فيها الحق في بيئة عمل آمنة وصحية حقا محترما على جميع المستويات، تشارك فيها الحكومة وأصحاب الأعمال والعمال مشاركة نشطة وحقيقية لضمان بيئة عمل خالية من الحوادث ومسببات الإصابة بالأمراض المهنية من خلال نظام من الحقوق والمسئوليات والواجبات المحددة يكون فيه مبدأ الوقاية هو الأولوية القصوى. لذا جاء قرار السيد وزير التجارة والصناعة المصرى رقم 265 لسنة 2008 والصادر بتاريخ 27 مارس 2008 والذى يمثل خطوه على طريق الارتقاء بمستوى أداء السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مصر.​


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

*قرار وزير التجارة والصناعة المصرى رقم 265 لسنة 2008*

قرار

وزير التجارة والصناعة المصرى
رقم 265 لسنة 2008
بخصوص الإلتزام بالمواصفات الدولية بنظم السلامة والصحة المهنية 

وزير التجارة والصناعة 

بعد الإطلاع على القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1941 بقمع التدليس والغش وتعديلاته.
وعلى القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1957 فى شأن التوحيد القياسى.
وعلى القانون رقم 21 لسنة 1958 فى شأن تنظيم الصناعة وتشجيعها وتعديلاته .
وعلى القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 بإصدار قانون البيئة .
وعلى القانون رقم 12 لسنة 2003 بإصدار قانون العمل .
وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 392 لسنة 1979 بتنظيم الهيئة المصرية العامة لتوحيد القياسى وجودة الإنتاج.
وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 420 لسنة 2005 بتعديل مسمى الهيئة المصرية العامة لتوحيد القياسى وجودة الإنتاج ليكون مسماها الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة .
وعلى نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية أيزو ohsas 18001 
وعلى مذكرة رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة .

قرر

(مادة أولى)

تلتزم المنشآت الصناعية وفروعها الخاضعة لأحكام القانونين رقمى 21 لسنة 1958 ، 55 لسنة 1977 بتطبيق نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية أيزو ohsas 18001 

(مادة ثانية)

تقوم الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة والجهات التابعة لها بتقديم المشورة الفنية لهذه المشآت وفقاً للإجراءات المتبعة بالهيئة ، ويقوم مركز تحديث الصناعة بدعم هذه المنشأت الغير حاصلة على نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية طبقاً للنظام المتبع فى دعم المنشآت الصناعية فى الحصول على شهادات نظم الجودة والبيئة والسلامة .

(مادة ثالثة)

تمنح المنشآت المشار اليها فى المادة الأولى مهلة قدرها سنة إعتباراً من تاريخ العمل بهذا القرار لتوفيق أوضاعها وفقاً لأحكامه

(مادة رابعة) 

ينشر هذا القرار فى الوقائع المصرية ، ويعمل به أعتباراً من تاريخ نشره وعلى الجهات المختصة تنفيذه.
​


----------



## sayed00 (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مصطفى

عرض مميز

ملاحظات: 
1. النظام الجديد 18001 - 2007 تعتبر معايير و ليست مواصفات كسابقتها 1999 بمعنى انها اصبحت استاندرد
2. نهاية الفترة الانتقالية للاصدار الجديد نهاية يونيو 2009 و ليس 2007 و الا كدة ضيعتنا
3. هو سؤال و ليس ملاحظة : لية مش ايزو زى مثيلاتها 14001 و 9001؟

استمر


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> بارك الله فيك مصطفى
> 
> عرض مميز
> 
> ...


 

شكرا على المتابعة يا باش مهندس سيد ... 

بالنسبة للسؤال حضرتك بخصوص الأيزو (لية مش ايزو زى مثيلاتها 14001 و 9001؟) ... لانها هذه الـ Standard صدرت عن الـ BSI أو الـ British Standards Institution ولم تصدر عن الـ ISO أو الـ The *International Organization for Standardization* بعكس الـ 14001 و الـ 9001

أما بالنسبة للملاحظة الثانية فقد تم أتخاذ الإجراء التصحيحى بتعديلها فى ملف الورد الذى أقوم بإعداده وسوف أقوم بأتخاذ التدابير الوقائية اللازمة لمنع تكرار الأخطاء الكتابية فى المرحلة القادمة 


أما الملاحظة الأولى .. بخصوص المعايير / المواصفات 

فكلاهما يكاد يكون يحمل نفس المعنى .. حيث أن ترجمة كلمة Standards الى اللغة العربية تعنى المعايير أو كما أطلقت عليها حضرتك أستاندرد وهذه المعايير بتصف المتطلبات .. كما هو مكتوب فى المواصفة بالباب الأول 

This Occupational Health and Safety Assessment Series (OHSAS)
Standard specifies requirements for an occupational health and safety
(OH&S) management system, to enable an organization to control its
OH&S risks and improve its OH&S performance. It does not state
specific OH&S performance criteria, nor does it give detailed
specifications for the design of a management system.​لاحظ حضرتك "specifies requirements " اى المعايير التى تحدد أو تصف المتطلبات لنظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية 

وعلى ذلك يمكن أن يطلق على هذه المعايير لفظ المواصفات التى يجب ان يكون عليها نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية 

شاكر حضرتك على المرور والتعليق وفى أنتظار المزيد من التعليقات والمداخلات


----------



## mohamed lashin (15 أبريل 2009)

والله ما قصرت أخى مصطفى
ولكن هل لاحظت قرار الوزير(*بتطبيق نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية أيزو ohsas 18001 ) هو كمان بيقول أيزو وبالمناسبة أغلب الناس لا تفرق بين ISO & OHSAS 
وعلى فكرة قرار الوزير معايا من حوالى 4 شهور ونازل كده على موقع الحكومة المصرية

 *


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> والله ما قصرت أخى مصطفى
> ولكن هل لاحظت قرار الوزير(*بتطبيق نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية أيزو ohsas 18001 ) هو كمان بيقول أيزو وبالمناسبة أغلب الناس لا تفرق بين iso & ohsas
> وعلى فكرة قرار الوزير معايا من حوالى 4 شهور ونازل كده على موقع الحكومة المصرية
> 
> *


 

طبعا أخى العزيز لاحظت فعلا قرار الوزير .. ولكن العيب ليس فى الوزير ... العيب فى مستشاريه 

وطبعا معى نسخة من صورة القرار موقعة من المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد


أين التعليقات والملاحظات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على فكره البحث ده طويل جدا .. ومازل هناك المزيد بعد المداخلات والملاحظات حتى أتمكن من تنقيحة


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (16 أبريل 2009)

توضيح أخر للمهندس سيد ... حتى نتمكن من تغطية هذه النقطة والأنتقال الى الموضوع التالى بعد تفاعل السادة الأعضاء 

OHSAS 18001 is the internationally recognized assessment specification for occupational health and safety management 

مصدر التعريف : www.bsi-global.com

أتمنى أكون غطيت هذا الأستفسار يا باش مهندس


----------



## اسامةعباس (16 أبريل 2009)

ذلك هو المطلوب مش عاجبك اي موضوع لابد أن تضع ما هو أفضل لأن الغرض من المنتدي تنويع المصادر واالفائدة للجميع بعيدا عن الانتقاد واصطياد الثغرات في الاعمال التي يتم اضافتها.
ولا أنكر جمال وسلاسة الترجمة المقدمة.


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (16 أبريل 2009)

اسامةعباس قال:


> ذلك هو المطلوب مش عاجبك اي موضوع لابد أن تضع ما هو أفضل لأن الغرض من المنتدي تنويع المصادر واالفائدة للجميع بعيدا عن الانتقاد واصطياد الثغرات في الاعمال التي يتم اضافتها.
> ولا أنكر جمال وسلاسة الترجمة المقدمة.


 

شكرا أستاذى الفاضل على التكرم بالتعليق 

ولكن اين ملاحظاتك وتعليقاتك ..ملحوظة .. أنا لا أريد اى كلمات شكر أو ثناء 

أنما أريد ملاحظات وأخطاء لسد الثغرات


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (16 أبريل 2009)

قبل الدخول فى تفاصيل مراحل الحصول على شهادة الأوساس سنعرض بعض التعاريف والمصطلحات الهامة المستخدمة ​ 
أولا : Gap Analysis​ 
Gap Analysis​ 
في مجال الأعمال والاقتصاد يعرف تحليل الفجوات بأنه ، أداة لتقييم الاعمال لتمكين الشركة لمقارنة أداءها الفعلي مع أداءها المتوقع. ويعتمد هذا التحليل في جوهره على سؤالين سؤالين : "أين نحن؟" و "إلى أين نريد أن نكون؟" 
وتحليل الفجوات يعد من الركائز الفعالة لتطبيق نظم الإدارة الحديثة. وفى مجال إدارة السلامة الوصحة المهنية يعد تحليل الفجوات الخطوه الأولى لتقييم نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية الحالى للشركة حيث :​ 
يكشف عن نقاط الضعف ومجالات التحسين لنظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية القائم 
مقارنة نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية القائم مع متطلبات نظم إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية القياسية.
يركز على عناصر نظام الإدارة ومدى فعاليتها ​ 
خطوات القيام بالـ Gap Analysis ​ 
عمل زيارة أو زيارات موقعية وإجراء مقابلات مع جميع الموظفين ، ومراقبة ظروف وممارسات العمل لفهم طبيعة الشركة وما يرتبط بها من مخاطر محتملة​ 
دراسة الوضع الحالي للشركة وعناصر نظام إدارة السلامة ، السياسات والأهداف والغايات والبرامج وقياس الأداء ، وإجراءات الطوارئ ، إجراءات التدقيق ، وتقييم المخاطر والسيطرة على المخاطر ، و ضبط العمليات والتدريب والكفاءة.​ 
مقارنة عناصر نظام الإدارة الحالى مع نظام الـ OHSAS وتحديد الفجوات والثغرات ​ 
بحث الترتيبات القائمة : الهيكل التنظيمي ، السياسات ، والإجراءات ​ 
فحص السجلات ، التقييمات وغيرها من الوثائق الرئيسية ​ 
مناقشة النتائج والإجراءات التي يمكن اتخاذها لسد الثغرات والفجوات ​ 
والمخطط البيانى التالى .. يوضح مثال مبسط عن نتائج الـ Gap Analysis​ 
المنطقة المظلله بالأرزق باللون الأزرق تعبر عن الفجوه بين الوضع القائم للنظام الإدارى وبين النظام الإدارى القياسى ​


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 أبريل 2009)

متميز حتى الان -------------------


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (18 أبريل 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> متميز حتى الان -------------------


 

ربنا يبارك فيك يا باشا 

بصراحه أنا محبط من التفاعل جداً 

كنت أتوقع أن تدور نقاشات وحوارات كثيره تأتى بالنفع على المشاركين 

عن نفسى لا أحبز أن اشارك بكلمة شكر أو ثناء ... النقاش الفعال يؤتى ثماره فى النهاية 

على العموم فى أنتظار تفاعل بقاى الأعضاء .. وفى الحقيقة منتظر رأى أستاذنا .. أحمد أبو جلال .. لان هذا الرأى يهمنى جدا


----------



## sayed00 (18 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى

لماذا تحبط

استمر و انا بشجعك بس هات كل ما لديك و المواد الجيدة سوف تأتى بالردود و المشاركات

احمد جلال سوف يمر على موضوعك و يعلق عليك (استمر)


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (21 أبريل 2009)

أرجو من الأخوه أن ياتمسو العذر نظرا لأانشغالى

سأعود لأستكمال الموضوع لاحقا


----------



## almasry (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع وعرض شيق .


----------



## mohamed lashin (21 أبريل 2009)

no + before positive numbers
no news=good news


----------



## Ahmed9113 (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد ان ااخذ كورس ohsasمن الجامعه الامريكيه وانا اخذت الاوشا والناسب والبلاتينيه فهل هذا الكورس مفيد
ولو مفيد هعمل بيه ايه
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## rizk2n (27 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز مشرف المنتدى
الاخوة الاعزاء
برجاء الافادة عن مركز معتمد لدورة ال ohsas18001
و كذلك lead auditor
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almasry (3 يونيو 2009)

:19: almasry :19:

موضوع جميل ومتميز نرجو المزيد وياريت ترفق بعض النماذج

:12:​


----------



## فتوح (16 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز 

موضوعك شيق للغاية

أرجو الإستمرار بعد فراغك من انشغالك

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ونحن بإنتظارك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 يونيو 2009)

وانا اضم صوتي لصوت الزملاء
وفي الانتظار


----------



## أحمد لطفى طرابيك (18 يونيو 2009)

نشكر لكم ايضاحكم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق،،
أحمد لطفى


----------



## غسان المرعب (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايومه (31 مارس 2012)

ما شاء الله عليك استاذنا 
.......... الطير المسافر ............. 
موضوع شيق وجديد علينا 
ياريت يكون للموضوع تكملة 
الف الف شكر


----------



## msenwi (25 يونيو 2013)

Thanks for all


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

كيف استطيع الحصول على شهادات معتمدة لمؤسسة خاصه هو شخص فردي


----------



## khaled H M (30 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يباركلك . افدتى كثيراااا


----------



## يا الغالي (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مبادرة جميلة ،،،​ هناك بعض اسئلة العامة ، ينبغي توضيح اجاباتها 
1. من الذي يحقق له أعطى الشهادة Ohsas ؟ هل يوجد موقع يتم فيه التدقيق على صحة اوراق المدقق ؟ ​ 2. كيف يصبح الشخص مدقق؟ ،، متطلبات؟؟؟ 
3. كم صلاحية الشهادة Ohsas 18001؟ متى يتم تجديد؟ 
4. لماذا هذا الاهتمام ا بهذا النظام) ؟ هل يوجد غيره؟ 
5. هل يمكن ضرب مثال توضيحي على متطلبات النظام؟ 
​
تحياتي


----------

